# tady nebylo nikoho/tady nikdo nebyl



## Jagorr

"Jelikož tu nebylo nikoho, kdo by ji poslouchal, ..."

Byl by v této věte správným a používaným tvarem "nikdo"? _Jelikož tu nebyl nikdo, kdo..._

A v dalších?
_Tady nikdo není.
Tady nikoho neni.

Tady není nikdo.
Tady není nikoho._


----------



## Garin

"Nikdo" je nejenom správný tvar, je také v současné češtině jediný v tomto kontextu používaný. "Nebylo tu nikoho…" apod. je poněkud archaický tvar, který sice není nesprávný, ale dnes by v běžné řeči působil divně a nepřirozeně.


----------



## bibax

To je otázka zvyku. Mně to nepřipadá divné a nepřirozené, snad jen knižní. Ostatně ten úryvek je z Alenky v říši divů, což není tak starý překlad (Jaroslav Císař, 1894-1983).

V písemném projevu se ta vazba s genitivem používá dodnes.

Rozsudek NSS: _Městský soud má tedy za to, že nemohla nastat situace popisovaná žalobcem, že by *tu nebylo nikoho*, kdo by byl oprávněn požádat o prominutí daně.
_
Kromě toho zcela běžně používáme (i v hovoru) stejnou genitivní vazbu, ale s výrazy "živá duše", "živáček":

*Nebylo* tam *živé duše*. ~ Nebylo tam nikoho.
Na ulicích *nebylo* (ani) *živáčka*. ~ Na ulicích nebylo nikoho.

Také se běžně říká "není člověka", "nebylo člověka":

U nás snad *není člověka*, který by jejich melodie neznal.
Když to tak poslouchám, asi *není člověka*, který by vám křeslo ředitele záviděl.
... u placení za loďky *nebylo jediného člověka*.
Jako téměř všude jinde, i zde jsme byli úplně sami a široko daleko *nebylo jediného člověka*.
Fedy rychle střídal tracky, přičemž *nebylo člověka*, který by ve stanu nepařil.

můžeme tedy také napsati (ba i říci):

U nás snad *není nikoho*, kdo by jejich melodie neznal.
Fedy rychle střídal tracky, přičemž *nebylo nikoho*, kdo by ve stanu nepařil.
atd.

Mně to připadá naprosto normální. Zřejmě jsem těžce poznamenán povinnou školní četbou jako např. Staré české pověsti, F. L. Věk, Filosofská historie, Proti všem, Nový epochální výlet pana Broučka, Babička, apod. ale i verneovky vydané J. R. Vilímkem, vše pochopitelně v "českém originálu", nepřeloženo do "moderního" jazyka.


----------



## risa2000

@bibax Napadla mne úvaha, co vlastně (většinou) vede k uvedené formulaci. Jsou to otázky: Bylo tam někoho? vs Byl tam někdo?
A jestli v nich vlastně je nějaký rozdíl ať už sémantický, nebo stylistický, který by mohl zdůvodnit použití toho, či onoho tvaru.

Druhá věc, která mne zaujala, je, že výraz s genitivem může být použit v jiném kontextu s úplně jiným významem, jako odpověď na otázku: Bylo (to) tam někoho? -> (To) tam nebylo nikoho. Možná, že kvůli tomuto druhému významu se tento tvar v prvním významu upozaďuje, neboť druhá možnost: Byl tam někdo? -> Nebyl tam nikdo. podobné dvojité využití nemá.


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji za zdůvodnění! 

@risa2000 Jaký úplně jiný význam má _Bylo (to) tam někoho? / (To) tam nebylo nikoho_? ...


----------



## bibax

risa2000 said:


> Jsou to otázky: Bylo tam někoho? vs Byl tam někdo?
> A jestli v nich vlastně je nějaký rozdíl ať už sémantický, nebo stylistický, který by mohl zdůvodnit použití toho, či onoho tvaru.


IMHO uvedená genitivní vazba se používá především v negativních větách. Otázka "Bylo tam někoho, kdo s sebou měl děti?" zní opravdu divně a nepřirozeně, a nejspíš to ani není správně. Syntakticky správně je nepochybně: "Byl tam někdo, kdo s sebou měl děti?"

Naproti tomu otázka "To tam nebylo nikoho, kdo by s sebou neměl děti?" je gramaticky správná, byť poněkud knižní. IMHO v negativních větách bývala genitivní vazba téměř povinná. 

Dnes ovšem genitiv poněkud "vychází z módy", je ho všeobecně čím dál méně. Např. používati čeho/co: "metoda používá prostředky ..." jednoznačně převažuje nad "metoda používá prostředků ...".


Jagorr said:


> Jaký úplně jiný význam má _Bylo (to) tam někoho? / (To) tam nebylo nikoho_? ...


Risa má zcela jistě na mysli význam: Patřilo to tam někomu? Ale vymyslet kontext a konkrétní formulaci, která by byla dvojznačná a zněla přirozeně v obou významech, mi připadá dost obtížné.


----------



## risa2000

Jagorr said:


> Děkuji za zdůvodnění!
> 
> @risa2000 Jaký úplně jiný význam má _Bylo (to) tam někoho? / (To) tam nebylo nikoho_? ...


Jak píše @bibax, druhý význam, který mi přišel na mysl, je v dotazu po vlastnictví.
Např. "Přišel se zeptat, jestli to auto, co blokovalo vjezd, tam bylo někoho." (tam někomu patřilo) "Naštěstí tam nebylo nikoho." (tam nikomu nepatřilo)
Je to však shoda tvarová, nikoliv významová.


----------



## Jagorr

"Naštěstí tam nebylo nikoho." (tam nikomu nepatřilo) 

To je divná konstrukce. Chybí tu podmět, zato je příslovečné úrčení místa - a zdá se mi jako by bylo povinné. 

1) Šlo by v obou větách i jenom _...jestli to auto bylo někoho._; _Naštěstí nebylo nikoho._ ?
2) Anebo: _Naštěstí to auto nebylo nikoho. _?
3) Můžeme zájmena _někoho _a _nikoho _v tomto významu nahrádit zájmeny_ něčí _a _ničí _?


----------



## bibax

Právě proto jsem napsal, že vymyslet situaci, kdy by nějaká podobná věta s genitivem byla přirozená a současně dvojznačná, je náročné.

*"Přišel se zeptat, jestli auto, které blokovalo vjezd, bylo někoho z místních, ale ...*

(1. význam) *... naštěstí nebylo nikoho."* (= naštěstí nebylo ničí, tj. nikomu z místních nepatřilo)
(2. význam) *... naštěstí nebylo nikoho, kdo by s tím měl něco společného."* (tj. žádný z místních s tím neměl nic společného)


----------



## risa2000

Jagorr said:


> "Naštěstí tam nebylo nikoho." (tam nikomu nepatřilo)
> 
> To je divná konstrukce. Chybí tu podmět, zato je příslovečné úrčení místa - a zdá se mi jako by bylo povinné.


V obou případech:
_.. *tam *někomu patří.
Naštěstí *tam* nebylo nikoho
--> _se *tam* váže k místu, kde je pokládán dotaz (komu to auto patří), nikoliv k místu, kde to auto stojí. Mluvčí tím chce zdůraznit, že byl dotaz položen na určitém místě, respektive určité skupině lidí (těm, kteří byli na tom místě přítomni).

Formulace, kterou použil @bibax výše:
1) .. _bylo někoho z *místních*._
je zúžený případ
2) _.. *tam *někomu patří._

Pokud se (někdo) ptal po vesnici, komu patří auto u vjezdu, verze 1) i 2) mají stejný význam: Ptal se obyvatel vesnice = místních.
Pokud se (někdo) ptal skupiny lidí, kteří byli v jedné místnosti (např. na schůzi), tak by formulace 1) znamenala, že se ptal _*místních*_ (= místních obyvatel) co byli v místnosti (ale mohli tam být i přespolní), zatímco formulace 2) jen říká, že se ptal *všech* co *tam* (na daném místě, tedy spolu v místnosti) byli, ať už byli místní, nebo přespolní.

Lze ovšem říci, že formulace:
1) .. *tam*_ někomu patří._
2) .. _patří někomu z *přítomných*._
Jsou významově ekvivalentní.


----------



## bibax

Zkusil jsem vytvořit přirozeně znějící větu s dvojznačným výrazem *"nebylo nikoho"*:

_— Proč přišel?
— Chtěl vědět, jestli to poškozené auto před hospodou bylo někoho z místních.
— A bylo?
— Naštěstí nebylo nikoho, kdo by s ním měl něco společného._

V uvedené větě lze spojení _"nebylo nikoho"_ interpretovat oběma způsoby:
1. ... _Naštěstí nepatřilo nikomu, kdo by s ním měl něco společného._
2. ... _Naštěstí nebyl nikdo, kdo by s ním měl něco společného._

Otázka je, jak často se taková dvojznačnost vyskytne. Mně všechny ty dvojznačné věty s _"nebylo nikoho"_ připadají příliš vykonstruované, a to tak, aby tam ta dvojznačnost byla za každou cenu.


----------

